# Heads up out there



## bvibert (May 3, 2013)

What is wrong with some people?

*Psychiatrist pleads guilty to sabotaging trails*


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2013)

Most of them have problems after listening to all other people problems.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2013)

*The Angry Singlespeeder: Listen All Y’all It’s a Sabotage*


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2013)

Kind of like firefighters starting fires to put out.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 14, 2013)

Guess the bikers should enjoy the obstacle-course more.....ROTFL..  like drivers to pedestrians on a country road...and as the trucker towards the 23yo Trek Across Maine cyclist killed by possible drunk semi-driver today just south of Newry...(from MA)...civility, but often teens, as well as adults, don't always exercise civility.   Just because they have the more powerful vehicles...doesn't excuse them for not using a little civility when passing pedestrians.  Believe me, I experience the country-hick juveniles up here now & then....could easily imagine the PNW as the same...*BUT*..if its public land...hey, he's got to pick His trails a little better...  Psycho-adults can get a little too territorial as well...


----------



## Nick (Jun 19, 2013)

It's like that movie Big Daddy


----------

